# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  KC senang2..

## Monggalana

tanpa basa basi lageeeee.. sy mencoba jelaskan maksudnyaaa...
Pada saat kmpl2 bareng tmn2 dan ngobrol2, terbesitlah ide utk membuat kompetisi antar tmn2 dan sesama grup saja. karena semua adl penghobi ikan koi, maka tak lain kompetisi yg dilakukan adl keeping kontes.. 
akan tetapi keeping kontes ini bkn dimaksudkan utk mencari keuntungan, hanya karena bergeloranya jiwa kompetisi antar hobiis. KC ini memiliki konsep yg sama sekali berbeda dgn ya biasanya..
Saya akan mencoba menjelaskan aturan main yg kami buat:

1. ikan terserah ambil drmn saja, alias dr dealer, breeder atau importir mana saja
2. jenis ikan yg di pakai adalah gosanke, yakni kohaku, sanke dan showa
3. size ikan max 30cm
4. harga ikan maksimal yg ditentukan adl .. juta (maap tdk bs diberitahukan, utk melindungi pedagang)
5. update tiap 3 bln sekali
6. penjurian ... (dipikirkan ntar, yg pasti judge jepang donk)
7. pendaftaran ikan adl 250rb/ ekor, ketika mng, duitnya buat mkn2, kl ada sisa yah diambil
8. ada pialanya juga lho  :: 
9. Peserta dibatasi hanya kalangan sendiri, tidak dibuka utk umum
10. KC dimulai 15 mei 2013..

Adapun tujuan sy memposting thread ini adl semata2 hanya utk sharing pengalaman ke tmn2 di kois, sekaligus menjadi saksi perkembangan ikan2 yg di keep..
apabila ada pihak2 yg dirugikan dgn postingan ini, sebelumnya kami meminta maaf, karena sm sekali tidak ada maksud apa2...

berikutnya masing2 dr peserta keeping akan memposting sendiri ikan yg di daftarkannya... dgn format

Pemilik :
Jenis   : 
Size    :
Farm   :
Dealer :

----------


## Monggalana

Pemilik : Monggalana aka Julius Wijaya
Jenis   :   sanke
Size    :    23cm (bln lalu)
Farm   :  tubagus fish farm
Dealer : tubagus fish farm




Pemilik : Monggalana aka Julius Wijaya
Jenis   :   kohaku
Size    :    20cm 
Farm   :  tubagus fish farm
Dealer : tubagus fish farm



Pemilik : Monggalana aka Julius Wijaya
Jenis   :   kohaku
Size    :    25cm 
Farm   : Kazuto ikarashi
Dealer : Imperial koi

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> tanpa basa basi lageeeee.. sy mencoba jelaskan maksudnyaaa...
> Pada saat kmpl2 bareng tmn2 dan ngobrol2, terbesitlah ide utk membuat kompetisi antar tmn2 dan sesama grup saja. karena semua adl penghobi ikan koi, maka tak lain kompetisi yg dilakukan adl keeping kontes.. 
> akan tetapi keeping kontes ini bkn dimaksudkan utk mencari keuntungan, hanya karena bergeloranya jiwa kompetisi antar hobiis. KC ini memiliki konsep yg sama sekali berbeda dgn ya biasanya..
> Saya akan mencoba menjelaskan aturan main yg kami buat:
> 
> 1. ikan terserah ambil drmn saja, alias dr dealer, breeder atau importir mana saja
> 2. jenis ikan yg di pakai adalah gosanke, yakni kohaku, sanke dan showa
> 3. size ikan max 30cm
> 4. harga ikan maksimal yg ditentukan adl .. juta (maap tdk bs diberitahukan, utk melindungi pedagang)
> ...


Temen om siapa aja ya ???

----------


## Monggalana

Dony Lesmana
Slamet Kurniawan
MikaelSebastian
Juan
Paul B
Erwin Tjandra
Indra Tiny
Wilson Subandi
Han Frozbite
Wibowo S

----------


## Monggalana

> Temen om siapa aja ya ???


posting loe dut.. takut? wakkakaka  :Baby:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Dony Lesmana
> Slamet Kurniawan
> MikaelSebastian
> Juan
> Paul B
> Erwin Tjandra
> Indra Tiny
> Wilson Subandi
> Han Frozbite
> Wibowo S


ini grup BM ya om ???

----------


## Monggalana

> ini grup BM ya om ???


Broadcast Messanger?

----------


## tosailover

> Dony Lesmana
> Slamet Kurniawan
> MikaelSebastian
> Juan
> Paul B
> Erwin Tjandra
> Indra Tiny
> Wilson Subandi
> Han Frozbite
> Wibowo S


Gile..beberapa terselip yang ilmunya diatas rata rata baik ilmu koi maupun ilmu lainnya..ampunn gw

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Broadcast Messanger?


Body Montok ommmmmmm

----------


## Monggalana

> Body Montok ommmmmmm


sesama montok dilarang mendahului gannnn.. mana? posting donk ach

----------


## Monggalana

> Gile..beberapa terselip yang ilmunya diatas rata rata baik ilmu koi maupun ilmu lainnya..ampunn gw


biar g anak ayam.. pantang mundurrrrrrr.. wakakkaka

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> biar g anak ayam.. pantang mundurrrrrrr.. wakakkaka


anak ayam segede begini , asik juga nih digoreng buat makan sekampung :Flame:

----------


## Monggalana

> anak ayam segede begini , asik juga nih digoreng buat makan sekampung


kl loe kan anak gajah don  :Preggers:  :Preggers:

----------


## frostbitez

Om monggalana sama om dony mesra banget ya..  ::

----------


## frostbitez

Makan2nya dimana om jul?

----------


## rvidella

mau donk dijadiin temennya om monggalana

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> mau donk dijadiin temennya om monggalana


Kolam susu caranya.....

----------


## Monggalana

posting uey

----------


## Slametkurniawan

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Smoker

Thanks for sharing. 
Keren dan challenging   :Clap2: 

Moga para suhu update terus, agar kita2 bisa ikut belajar.

----------


## frostbitez

> Gile..beberapa terselip yang ilmunya diatas rata rata baik ilmu koi maupun ilmu lainnya..ampunn gw


ilmu lainnya ini yg bahaya om  :Whistle: 



sanke ogata 17cm (infonya gitu)

----------


## showa

wah mantab nih idenya...............

yg penting nyuba aja dulu se iring sejalan kegiatan nanti pelan pelan di tambah tambah biar jadi lebih seru.

tadinya mau ikut kebetulan anakkan baru satu warna jadi belum bisa partisipasi nih ntar kalo dah ada anakkan gosanke pasti saya ikutan sekalian promo anakan pondokkoi bisa jumbo juga loh......hahahahaha

ini buat yg pada breding arena bagus sekali sekalian promosi kalo anakkan bredingnya bisa jumbo seperti om Monggala.
hahahahaha

----------


## Monggalana

Hahahaha.. Yah sesama tmn2 aja kok.. Ga ada hadiah2an, cm mkn2 aja

----------


## Monggalana

Data ikan komplitin han..

----------


## alpianwangjaya

> tanpa basa basi lageeeee.. sy mencoba jelaskan maksudnyaaa...
> Pada saat kmpl2 bareng tmn2 dan ngobrol2, terbesitlah ide utk membuat kompetisi antar tmn2 dan sesama grup saja. karena semua adl penghobi ikan koi, maka tak lain kompetisi yg dilakukan adl keeping kontes.. 
> akan tetapi keeping kontes ini bkn dimaksudkan utk mencari keuntungan, hanya karena bergeloranya jiwa kompetisi antar hobiis. KC ini memiliki konsep yg sama sekali berbeda dgn ya biasanya..
> Saya akan mencoba menjelaskan aturan main yg kami buat:
> 
> 1. ikan terserah ambil drmn saja, alias dr dealer, breeder atau importir mana saja
> 2. jenis ikan yg di pakai adalah gosanke, yakni kohaku, sanke dan showa
> 3. size ikan max 30cm
> 4. harga ikan maksimal yg ditentukan adl .. juta (maap tdk bs diberitahukan, utk melindungi pedagang)
> ...



Pak Monggalana, apakah saya boleh ikutan ? Data ikan saya sbb :
Pemilik : Alpian Wangjaya
Jenis : Kohaku
Size : 25 cm
Farm : Dainichi
Dealer : Samurai

Rencana ikan dikirim ke kolam saya awal Juni 2013, terima kasih ya, salam kenal juga.

----------


## 9KOI

Salam kenal om monggalana, saya andri dari bandung, boleh ikutan om? Boleh ikut brp ekor per orang ya om? Thx

----------


## frostbitez

> Thanks for sharing. 
> Keren dan challenging  
> 
> Moga para suhu update terus, agar kita2 bisa ikut belajar.


wah mampir dimari om....saatnya murid uji coba lawan guru nih om  :Eyebrows: 





> Data ikan komplitin han..


pemilik : saya
jenis : sanke 
size : 17cm
farm : ogata 
dealer : jkc

bakal nyemplung kolam saya akhir bulan ini... :Mad2:

----------


## Monggalana

wah.. maap om2.. hehe.. sementara ini dr atasan maunya terttp utk umum dolo.. next kalo ada, kt bikin gathering dolo aja.. hehehe..

----------


## Monggalana

Pemilik   : Wandrie Aka MikaelSebastian
jenis : showa
size : 15cm
farm : ogata 
dealer : jkc



Pemilik   : Wandrie Aka MikaelSebastian
jenis : kohaku
size : 16cm
farm : sakai 
dealer : kabuki koi

----------


## rvidella

> wah.. maap om2.. hehe.. sementara ini dr atasan maunya terttp utk umum dolo.. next kalo ada, kt bikin gathering dolo aja.. hehehe..


eksklusip yak om .... atasannya capa cihhhhh kenalin donk ke kita-kita om
oooooom gimana atue jadi temennya tehhhhh?

----------


## Monggalana

yg diatas2 itu om dodo  ::

----------


## rvidella

> yg diatas2 itu om dodo


ooooooooooo
siapaaaaaaaa
wwkwkwkwkwkwk

----------


## 9KOI

Aihhhh ndak bole ikut😭 ya gpp nonton aja sambil belajar sama suhu2

----------


## Monggalana

itu diatas nama2nya kan.. sy aja gemeter wkt ketiknya

----------


## rvidella

gemetar apa getar?

----------


## member88

Vibrations

----------


## showa

wah ternyata tdk utk umum toh rupanya..............? ( salah membaca kalo gitu ya saya.............heheheh )


andai saja dapat utk semua para penggemar ikan koi dimana saja berada tentu akan sangat bermamfaat utk saling belajar dari berbagai macam farm mengenai karakter masing masing ikan seperti apa sehingga itu akan lebih mencerdaskan semua para hobies dalam memilih utk tahap berikutnya.

walau memang karakter itu sendiri pastinya akan selalu ber ubah tergantung dari parent  indukkannya.

yg jelas antara lokal ( anakkan indonesia ) dan import saling kita pantau perkembangan nya.........bukankah itu sangat baik........?
ayo kita tunggu ide ide selanjutnya....

semoga pada saat yg akan datang om Monggala bisa meng ikutkan kawan yg lainnya.

----------


## Monggalana

> wah ternyata tdk utk umum toh rupanya..............? ( salah membaca kalo gitu ya saya.............heheheh )
> 
> 
> andai saja dapat utk semua para penggemar ikan koi dimana saja berada tentu akan sangat bermamfaat utk saling belajar dari berbagai macam farm mengenai karakter masing masing ikan seperti apa sehingga itu akan lebih mencerdaskan semua para hobies dalam memilih utk tahap berikutnya.
> 
> walau memang karakter itu sendiri pastinya akan selalu ber ubah tergantung dari parent  indukkannya.
> 
> yg jelas antara lokal ( anakkan indonesia ) dan import saling kita pantau perkembangan nya.........bukankah itu sangat baik........?
> ayo kita tunggu ide ide selanjutnya....
> ...


iya om.. ini br trial aja..ini jg utk sng2 aja.. hadiahnya jg buat mkn2 aja...

----------


## tosailover

> iya om.. ini br trial aja..ini jg utk sng2 aja.. hadiahnya jg buat mkn2 aja...


Makan2 pakai extra service  :Wacko:

----------


## Tiny

KC BM no 1...
no 2 dan 3 menyusul yah bulan depan  :Becky: 

Pemilik : Indra MW
 Jenis   : Taisho Sanshoku
 Size    : 25 cm
 Farm   : Takeda
 Dealer : Koi's Zone

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Ikan KC pertama lompat indah dan mendarat dengan tepatnya di atas rumput semalaman  :Frusty: .
Sebagai pengganti berikut adalah :

Jenis : Showa
Size : 20 cm
Farm : Takeda
Dealer : Zone Koi


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## wibowosantoso

Waduh...
Aye blum dapet ikan nih...
Kudu cepet2 berburu nih...

----------


## Monggalana

Pemilik  : Paul B
Jenis   : Kohaku
size     : 23cm
Farm    : Sakai
dealer  : Golden Koi

----------


## Monggalana

wah.. kohaku kazuto sy jg lg ga sehat, sedang dikarantina.. kelihatannya kena PH swing

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> wah.. kohaku kazuto sy jg lg ga sehat, sedang dikarantina.. kelihatannya kena PH swing


 :Cry:  :Cry: Mati yah..... :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## Monggalana

weits.. nga donk

----------


## rvidella

menarik ya 

kadang2 ... KC itu keeping contest ... juaranya belum tentu ikan yang diunggulkan dari pertama loh
setelah pengiriman ada aja dinamikanya

sebagian besar malah tidak lolos dari tahap penerimaan ikan - karantina .... sakit, drop, loncat, mati mendadak ...
padahal belum dipelihara di kolam

dinamika koi-keeping

selamat bertanding yang ikut di KC senang-senang ini .... hasilnya nanti diupdate yah buat pembelajaran kita-kita

----------


## Monggalana

> menarik ya 
> 
> kadang2 ... KC itu keeping contest ... juaranya belum tentu ikan yang diunggulkan dari pertama loh
> setelah pengiriman ada aja dinamikanya
> 
> sebagian besar malah tidak lolos dari tahap penerimaan ikan - karantina .... sakit, drop, loncat, mati mendadak ...
> padahal belum dipelihara di kolam
> 
> dinamika koi-keeping
> ...


aye aye sir

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ikan KC pertama



asal ikan : Ogata
Ukuran   : 20 cm 
dealer    : Jakarta Koi Centre
Harga    : Rp. 2.100.000.

Kc kedua



Asal : Momotaro Showa
Ukuran : 23 cm
Dealer : Jakarta Koi Centre
Harga  : Rp. 2.000.000

KC ketiga
[

Kohaku Ogata
Dealer : Jakarta Koi Centre
Harga  : Rp 1.600.000

----------


## Monggalana

mayan jg pasukan brani kalah om don

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> mayan jg pasukan brani kalah om don


obatin dulu tuh kazuto.... kalo perlu kaporit ntar gw kirim ... Freee :Love:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> wah.. kohaku kazuto sy jg lg ga sehat, sedang dikarantina.. kelihatannya kena PH swing


conkkkkk... jadi pake kaporit kaga ?? :Becky:

----------


## Monggalana

Wakakaka.. Elbayou sm garem dah ckp

----------


## frostbitez

ati2 ikan masing2 kudu diliat takut masuk BD

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> ati2 ikan masing2 kudu diliat takut masuk BD


Kayanya nemu sanke kecil nih di chamber brush  :Boxing: .....

----------


## frostbitez

:Bowl:   :Pray: 
udah ga ada ikan kc lagi dung g  :Tsk:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> udah ga ada ikan kc lagi dung g


Ada di filter cuman usah jadi doitsu sanke kayanya... :Becky:

----------


## Monggalana

Lgsg dis kl jd doitsu

----------


## Tiny

Owner : Wilson
Farm : Takeda
Jenis : Taisho sanshoku
Dealer : Koi's Zone
Size : 23 cm



Owner : Wilson
Farm : Takeda
Jenis : Showa sanshoku
Dealer : Koi's Zone
Size : 27 cm

----------


## Monggalana

Yg lokal ga jd ikt om zone?

----------


## Monggalana

Eliminasi kohaku kazuto.. Tewas dgn indah di pemakaman karantina bak fiber

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Eliminasi kohaku kazuto.. Tewas dgn indah di pemakaman karantina bak fiber


mau kaporit gak ?? biar steril ?? :Nerd:

----------


## member88

lu jualan kaporit? 
pm ya. Thx



> mau kaporit gak ?? biar steril ??

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> lu jualan kaporit? 
> pm ya. Thx


Jual , tp khusus buat julius monggalanan ..

----------


## member88

Buat jul harga special...
kaporit tablet, bubuk, hcl siap..

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Eliminasi kohaku kazuto.. Tewas dgn indah di pemakaman karantina bak fiber


Wah 250 hangusssss......

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Om monggalana tolong di rekap donk total ikan yang ikut per orang berapa ekor dan yang sudah ter eliminasi berapa ekor?

----------


## Monggalana

Tgg semua ud di upload aja

----------


## Monggalana

Krn kebaikan hati sang empu imperial koi, kazuto ikarashi diganti.. Jd kazuto ikt dgn ikan yg beda

----------


## Monggalana

Pemilik : Pak Rasito
size  : 27cm
farm : ogata
dealer : JKC



pemilik : pak rasito
size : 26cm
farm: ogata
dealer: JKC

----------


## frostbitez

yg ke 2 showa itu bukannya momotaro ya jul?

----------


## Monggalana

iya maap, revisi, yg ke2 showa momotaro

----------


## Tiny

hayo hayo sebulan lagi udah harus UPDATE...harus konsisten yah. no excuse

----------


## Gold

baik sekali kegiatan kc ini pak, mudah-mudahan kedepan saya bisa ikut pak

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> hayo hayo sebulan lagi udah harus UPDATE...harus konsisten yah. no excuse


siap pak ketua....

dan sebelumnya terima kasih banyak atas sumbangan hadiah uang , koi dan makan2 nya untuk acara ini...

dalam minggu2 ini saya akan update perkembangan  :Hat:

----------


## Tiny

Sama2 om wandrie, ga seberapa lah.. Yang penting semua ada update, mau jadi bagus, rusak, mati atau jadi sapu2 yang penting update

----------


## Gold

> Sama2 om wandrie, ga seberapa lah.. Yang penting semua ada update, mau jadi bagus, rusak, mati atau jadi sapu2 yang penting update


apa bisa ikan koi menjadi sapu-sapu pak?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> apa bisa ikan koi menjadi sapu-sapu pak?


om tiny bisa merubah ikan koi jadi sapu2 pak... kita harus banyak belajar dari dia :Heh:

----------


## Gold

> om tiny bisa merubah ikan koi jadi sapu2 pak... kita harus banyak belajar dari dia


jadi penasaran bagaimana bentuknya, apa boleh minta foto ikannya pak?

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> om tiny bisa merubah ikan koi jadi sapu2 pak... kita harus banyak belajar dari dia


Loh...katanya om dony udah sering disapu-sapu sama om indra?

Eh sorry maksudnya koi om dony...

----------


## Tiny

> jadi penasaran bagaimana bentuknya, apa boleh minta foto ikannya pak?


Nah itu yg berinisial DL pemilik koi yg berubah jadi sapu2... Saya dan teme 1 lagi pernah jadi korban. Dititip kohaku n tancho dalam beberapa bulan jadi sapu2.. DL memang ahli pilih ikan silangan koi dengan sapu2

----------


## frostbitez

bukannya sunter jg jam terbang bikin ikan koi berubah bentuk cukup tinggi ya...
dr koi jadi kura2, sapu2, lumba2

----------


## Tiny

Ah iya, sanke juga bisa jadi kurakura ditangan DL. Dedengkot koi dari sunter..

----------


## frostbitez

sy sudah belajar banyak dr suhu sunter terutama perekoinomian ternyata baru menyerap 10%nya saja  :Hail: 
tinggal menyulap sumi sama size koi aja yg masih di simpen ilmu rahasianya...ajarin saya dong suhu

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> sy sudah belajar banyak dr suhu sunter terutama perekoinomian ternyata baru menyerap 10%nya saja 
> tinggal menyulap sumi sama size koi aja yg masih di simpen ilmu rahasianya...ajarin saya dong suhu


uda sanggup bayar belumm ?? Pm aja kalau uda sanggup ya.. :Cool2:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Nah itu yg berinisial DL pemilik koi yg berubah jadi sapu2... Saya dan teme 1 lagi pernah jadi korban. Dititip kohaku n tancho dalam beberapa bulan jadi sapu2.. DL memang ahli pilih ikan silangan koi dengan sapu2


jadi sapu sapu bukan dikolam gw  :Baby:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> jadi sapu sapu bukan dikolam gw


Kalo jadi kura2 di kolam siapa ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Kalo jadi kura2 di kolam siapa ?


secret pond

----------


## Gold

> Nah itu yg berinisial DL pemilik koi yg berubah jadi sapu2... Saya dan teme 1 lagi pernah jadi korban. Dititip kohaku n tancho dalam beberapa bulan jadi sapu2.. DL memang ahli pilih ikan silangan koi dengan sapu2


kenapa bisa begitu pak? koq dikolam pak DL ikan bisa berubah? apakah ada yang special dari kolamnya pak?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> kenapa bisa begitu pak? koq dikolam pak DL ikan bisa berubah? apakah ada yang special dari kolamnya pak?


ikan di kolam DL jadi pada super bagus semua pak Gold...  :Hail:

----------


## Tiny

> kenapa bisa begitu pak? koq dikolam pak DL ikan bisa berubah? apakah ada yang special dari kolamnya pak?


bukan kolamnya paktapi selera pemilihan ikannya. dia suka yang mulut dibawah seperti sapu2 dan badan melengkung seperti kura2... kalau om tertarik bisa langsung tanya dan belajar dari om dl

----------


## Gold

> bukan kolamnya paktapi selera pemilihan ikannya. dia suka yang mulut dibawah seperti sapu2 dan badan melengkung seperti kura2... kalau om tertarik bisa langsung tanya dan belajar dari om dl


apakah saya bisa minta no tlp pak DL?

----------


## frostbitez

> uda sanggup bayar belumm ?? Pm aja kalau uda sanggup ya..


kalo ajaran dari suhu sih "gampang nanti bisa di bicarakan" < ud bener blom ya  :Peep: 




> apakah saya bisa minta no tlp pak DL?


wah jadi adik seperguruan deh  :Doh: 




> bukan kolamnya paktapi selera pemilihan ikannya. dia suka yang mulut dibawah seperti sapu2 dan badan melengkung seperti kura2... kalau om tertarik bisa langsung tanya dan belajar dari om dl


LOL

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Yg penting transf duit dulu br transf ilmu..

----------


## Gold

> Yg penting transf duit dulu br transf ilmu..


boleh tau biayanya pak?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> boleh tau biayanya pak?


Wah kita cm becanda om.. Yg suhu beneran adalah zone , peraih GC termuda di indonesia

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> ikan di kolam DL jadi pada super bagus semua pak Gold...


Kolam nya lengkap dengan salon kecantikan sama Dr bedah plastik kali om..

----------


## frostbitez

> Wah kita cm becanda om.. Yg suhu beneran adalah zone , peraih GC termuda di indonesia


bukan seperti suhu sunter yg saya kenal... :Love: 
keknya di sunter udah 50an nih ikannya  :Thumb:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> bukan seperti suhu sunter yg saya kenal...
> keknya di sunter udah 50an nih ikannya


Blm 50 cm om...emang karet melar gitu... yg tpi tuhh.. denger2 ada perubahan warna yg dahsyattt

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Blm 50 cm om...emang karet melar gitu... yg tpi tuhh.. denger2 ada perubahan warna yg dahsyattt


Maklum om kolam tpi untuk sekarang belum sanggup beli yang hq, or vvhq kaya kolam sunter. Mungkin nanti baru bisa pakai koi hq dan vvhq buat kc...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Maklum om kolam tpi untuk sekarang belum sanggup beli yang hq, or vvhq kaya kolam sunter. Mungkin nanti baru bisa pakai koi hq dan vvhq buat kc...


Ah suka merendah ni koko tpi.. Buktinya shiro ogata yg diapre pasti lumayan lah harganya.. Btw kc senang2 ini kan rulenya di batasi max 3 jt per ekor.. Jadi rata semua hrgnya.. Hahahaha

----------


## epoe

Untuk batch ini, karena eksklusif hanya untuk "member terbatas"; kita ...... yg lain, nonton aja ya sambil belajar milih bakalan (kan udah di posting yg akan diikutkan oleh suhu-suhu disini). artinya itu contoh cara milih bakalan, dalam proses kita belajar bgmn ikan2 itu berubah dan komentar cara keepingnya dr mereka. 

Waktu udah closed, jadinya kayak apa dan ikan mana yg akan dinyatakan menang. Kita belajar lagi bagaimana menjadi juri. Lho koq belajar terus ? ..... ...memang masih NUBILE !

 :Flypig:  ... kabuuuuur

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Untuk batch ini, karena eksklusif hanya untuk "member terbatas"; kita ...... yg lain, nonton aja ya sambil belajar milih bakalan (kan udah di posting yg akan diikutkan oleh suhu-suhu disini). artinya itu contoh cara milih bakalan, dalam proses kita belajar bgmn ikan2 itu berubah dan komentar cara keepingnya dr mereka. 
> 
> Waktu udah closed, jadinya kayak apa dan ikan mana yg akan dinyatakan menang. Kita belajar lagi bagaimana menjadi juri. Lho koq belajar terus ? ..... ...memang masih NUBILE !
> 
>  ... kabuuuuur


waktunya belum closed om... ini baru update pertama aja.. mau mati kek, mau luntur kek , mau jadi sapu2 atau kura2 harus di update om...

Grand Finalnya akan dibawa ke kontes all indo desember nanti dengan pertimbangan biaya show mana yg lbh murah itu yg kita ikuti melihat adanya akan ada 2 show nanti... :Clap2:

----------


## frostbitez

> waktunya belum closed om... ini baru update pertama aja.. mau mati kek, *mau luntur kek* , mau jadi sapu2 atau kura2 harus di update om...
> 
> Grand Finalnya akan dibawa ke kontes all indo desember nanti dengan pertimbangan biaya show mana yg lbh murah itu yg kita ikuti melihat adanya akan ada 2 show nanti...


keknya nyindir nih...for info sanke saya drop (yah anggap kalah de) sebelum nyemplung kolam rmh tapi dealer berbaik hati mau menggantikan ikannya dengan ikan lain yg akan saya update lagi nanti kalau sudah masuk kolam   :Target:  jadi 2nd kc saya mudah2an ikan kc ke 2 g bisa membuktikan diri di akhir kc
waspadalah waspadalah

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Itu bukannya luntur om, tetapi memang Jenis beni baru, yg agak2 transparan dan tipis menerawang.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Itu bukannya luntur om, tetapi memang Jenis beni baru, yg agak2 transparan dan tipis menerawang.


wowwwwwwwwwwwww... om slamet canggih ilmunya :Boxing:

----------


## Gold

> Untuk batch ini, karena eksklusif hanya untuk "member terbatas"; kita ...... yg lain, nonton aja ya sambil belajar milih bakalan (kan udah di posting yg akan diikutkan oleh suhu-suhu disini). artinya itu contoh cara milih bakalan, dalam proses kita belajar bgmn ikan2 itu berubah dan komentar cara keepingnya dr mereka. 
> 
> Waktu udah closed, jadinya kayak apa dan ikan mana yg akan dinyatakan menang. Kita belajar lagi bagaimana menjadi juri. Lho koq belajar terus ? ..... ...memang masih NUBILE !
> 
>  ... kabuuuuur


belajar apa pak?

----------


## epoe

Belajar apa saja dari para suhu disini  :Mullet: ........ sayang saya ngga bisa jelasin yg baik, eeeeee ..... apa ya  :Frown:  ?

----------


## frostbitez

> Itu bukannya luntur om, tetapi memang Jenis beni baru, yg agak2 transparan dan tipis menerawang.


 :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows:

----------


## Gold

> Belajar apa saja dari para suhu disini ........ sayang saya ngga bisa jelasin yg baik, eeeeee ..... apa ya  ?


asik sama-sama belajar pak

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> waktunya belum closed om... ini baru update pertama aja.. mau mati kek, mau luntur kek , mau jadi sapu2 atau kura2 harus di update om...
> 
> Grand Finalnya akan dibawa ke kontes all indo desember nanti dengan pertimbangan biaya show mana yg lbh murah itu yg kita ikuti melihat adanya akan ada 2 show nanti...


Setuju banget om dony, hasil KC ni harus dibuktikan dengan dunia luar...dengan juri berbeda..
Next kalau ada event serupa tolong invite saya y.. mau belajar dari senior2x..

----------


## Gold

> Setuju banget om dony, hasil KC ni harus dibuktikan dengan dunia luar...dengan juri berbeda..
> Next kalau ada event serupa tolong invite saya y.. mau belajar dari senior2x..


invite saya juga pak

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Ijin update :

1. Showa 34 cm

----------


## mikaelsebastian

2. Kohaku 31 cm

----------


## Gold

> 2. Kohaku 31 cm


kohakunya bagus pak, hanya matanya seperti melotot pak

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Mohon Ijin Updatenya, per 21 Juli 2013, setelah dilakukan pengukuran, panjang showa adalah 32 cm

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Emang ilmu keeping Para suhu dan senior sudah bener2x mempuni 
Salut 
Di tunggu update selanjut nya

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Ini update videonya  :

----------


## Gold

> Mohon Ijin Updatenya, per 21 Juli 2013, setelah dilakukan pengukuran, panjang showa adalah 32 cm
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


showanya baik pak? asal mana pak?

----------


## Tiny

waduh bagus2 betull..malu saya hahha..ikan saya kekuningan nih... mudah2an nanti bisa putih ya  :Whistle: 
35 cm


http://youtu.be/AaODmk0T3g0

----------


## Tiny



----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Ijin update :
> 
> 1. Showa 34 cm



Om Mikael, ini masih di bawah standard ya.....   :Cool3:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> showanya baik pak? asal mana pak?


Ini Asal takeda, om Gold.

----------


## aaoded

hebat2 keepingnya.. :Clap2: 
tp sy jagoin sankenya om Tiny ah..kl sumi di shouldernya udah keluar, beuhhh..!hehehe..

----------


## frostbitez

secara cuma jadi penonton sekarang jadi komentator sekalian
so far dr data2 yg masuk buat 
growing size thi
skin karawaci (video cibitung ga jelas kl dr pic kek mau bocor motoaka < bs2 bagus cibitung nih hahaha)
body cibitung

masih cukup alot
g pribadi keknya jagoin karawaci untuk future

----------


## Gold

> Ini Asal takeda, om Gold.


patternnya unik pak bisa jadi calon masa depan pak

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ijin Update

Kohaku OGATA  sekarang Ukuran 34 cm 




Showa Momotaro sekarang Ukuran 38 cm 



masih perlu videonya ??

Sebentar lagi yaaaa...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

another pose

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om Mikael, ini masih di bawah standard ya.....


maksudnya om slamet apa ya ??  :Mad2:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Owner : Wilson
> Farm : Takeda
> Jenis : Taisho sanshoku
> Dealer : Koi's Zone
> Size : 23 cm
> 
> 
> 
> Owner : Wilson
> ...


yg ini mana update nya nihhhh... masih kah bernafas ??  :Violin: 

Ditunggu ya om wiwi...

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Om Mikael, ini masih di bawah standard ya.....


Iya nih om. Maklum newbie masih perlu banyak belajar...tq arahannya om..

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> maksudnya om slamet apa ya ??


Maksudnya yah jelek lah om don...hehehe..

----------


## Dony Lesmana



----------


## Dony Lesmana



----------


## Dony Lesmana

Sekarang 33 cm

----------


## Tiny

ampunnnnnnn suhu donyyyyyy
bubar bubar bubarrrrr kc

harus kirim senjata biologis nih

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> ampunnnnnnn suhu donyyyyyy
> bubar bubar bubarrrrr kc
> 
> harus kirim senjata biologis nih


bentar lagi guru gw.. Maha guru GC TERMUDA INDONESIA akan update...

itu KC Kita beneran bubar draaaaa...   :Yell:  uda tidak terkejar lagi

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Wah master suhu dony.... :Hail:  :Hail:  :Hail:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> ampunnnnnnn suhu donyyyyyy
> bubar bubar bubarrrrr kc
> 
> harus kirim senjata biologis nih


Mundur bareng yu..... :Closed 2:

----------


## Gold

> Sekarang 33 cm


polanya unik pak

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Senjata biologis OTW  :Plane:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Sekarang 33 cm


33 cm nya nya aja kayak gini, Shirojinya ampun... 
Beni nya strong 
 :Hail:  :Hail:

----------


## Monggalana

sabar kawan2.. badan krg sehat.. besok i update.. biasa jagoan muncul belakangan..

----------


## Monggalana

> bentar lagi guru gw.. Maha guru GC TERMUDA INDONESIA akan update...
> 
> itu KC Kita beneran bubar draaaaa...   uda tidak terkejar lagi


dgr2.. ikannya ud 40 up, beni strong don

----------


## frostbitez

> sabar kawan2.. badan krg sehat.. besok i update.. biasa jagoan muncul belakangan..


setuju jul..g updatenya 3 bln lagi ya  :Love:

----------


## Monggalana

> setuju jul..g updatenya 3 bln lagi ya


updatenya 3bln donk... inget han.. kata om indra, mempertaruhkan harga diri

----------


## Monggalana

sanke pertama 42cm



kohaku 37cm



sekalian update foto kolam ah

----------


## Monggalana

http://s482.photobucket.com/user/djo..._0706.mp4.html

http://s482.photobucket.com/user/djo..._0694.mp4.html

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Wuih sanke cakep...tambahin pakan color donk jul...

Jangan malu2in papi mertua. Sabet mumpung saingan lagi di singapur.

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> setuju jul..g updatenya 3 bln lagi ya


Showa buat replace sanke yang drop kapan mau dipilih bro...

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> updatenya 3bln donk... inget han.. kata om indra, mempertaruhkan harga diri


Jiah....miara ikan lah pake harga diri...

Bikin idup susah aje...buat seneng2 aje lah.

----------


## Monggalana



----------


## Monggalana



----------


## Monggalana

> Jiah....miara ikan lah pake harga diri...
> 
> Bikin idup susah aje...buat seneng2 aje lah.


bkn kata2 saya om mike

----------


## Monggalana

> Wuih sanke cakep...tambahin pakan color donk jul...
> 
> Jangan malu2in papi mertua. Sabet mumpung saingan lagi di singapur.


waduhhhhh, sapa tuh papi mertua... iya, bgt liat beninya gt, lgsg full colour aja dah..

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> waduhhhhh, sapa tuh papi mertua... iya, bgt liat beninya gt, lgsg full colour aja dah..


Jangan menyangkal....nanti udah kejadian aja...kaya udah ngeludah...mau dijilat lagi nga bisa...jadi diem aje...wekekekeke bisa di cengin seumur idup jul...

----------


## Monggalana

> Jangan menyangkal....nanti udah kejadian aja...kaya udah ngeludah...mau dijilat lagi nga bisa...jadi diem aje...wekekekeke bisa di cengin seumur idup jul...


saat ini bole menyangkal donk... kl ternyata ga jd sm dia gmn om?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> sanke pertama 42cm
> 
> 
> 
> kohaku 37cm
> 
> 
> 
> sekalian update foto kolam ah


Wah uda ketauan yg GC ..

----------


## Slametkurniawan

OM Dodo, tolong pm om monggalana dan om mikael dong.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> OM Dodo, tolong pm om monggalana dan om mikael dong.


Pm apa ya ?

----------


## Monggalana

Dony jgn om?

----------


## Gold

> 


sankenya dari mana pak?

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> OM Dodo, tolong pm om monggalana dan om mikael dong.


Wah ditunggu pm nya om dodo.. :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows:

----------


## gizza

Wah kolam nya monggalana cling cling hehehe ...ada koki juga ya?

----------


## Gold

> Wah kolam nya monggalana cling cling hehehe ...ada koki juga ya?


apa koki bisa dicampur dengan koi pak?

----------


## Zone

size : 32cm

----------


## Zone

<a href="http://s766.photobucket.com/user/WilsonSubandi/media/Showakc23jul201339cm.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx307/WilsonSubandi/Showakc23jul201339cm.jpg" border="0" alt="Showa Takeda KC 39cm photo Showakc23jul201339cm.jpg"/></a>
size 39cm

----------


## Zone

size 39cm

----------


## Zone

special thanks to om monggalana sudah bersedia bantu dateng malem2 buat bantu foto  ::

----------


## Monggalana

> Wah kolam nya monggalana cling cling hehehe ...ada koki juga ya?


Kebetuln hobi koki jg pak.. Hahaha

----------


## Monggalana

> apa koki bisa dicampur dengan koi pak?


Bs aja.. asal koi nya ga kekrgan mkn..

----------


## Gold

> Bs aja.. asal koi nya ga kekrgan mkn..


kalau kurang makan kenapa pak?

----------


## Gold

> Kebetuln hobi koki jg pak.. Hahaha


pak monggalana piara koki jenisa apa pak?

----------


## Gold

> size : 32cm


ikannya baik pak

----------


## Gold

> size 39cm


apakah ini male pak?

----------


## Zone

> apakah ini male pak?


Kurang tau pak. Belum di cek.

----------


## panoramix

uhuy bro zone mau juara KC.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> uhuy bro zone mau juara KC.


Salam hormat kepada mahaguru Wilconnnnnn

----------


## Zone

> uhuy bro zone mau juara KC.


Lawannya dewa keeping koi bro. Yasun koi. Kelas dewa keepingnya

----------


## Monggalana

> pak monggalana piara koki jenisa apa pak?


Jenis ranchu ryukin sm oranda pak

----------


## tosailover

> Jenis ranchu ryukin sm oranda pak


Tobatt Yusss hahaha

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Lawannya dewa keeping koi bro. Yasun koi. Kelas dewa keepingnya


melanggar kode etik... nama yasun hanya boleh di grup batman  :Painkiller:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> melanggar kode etik... nama yasun hanya boleh di grup batman


Group batman group apa itu om? Terus yasun koi itu jenis koi yah om?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Group batman group apa itu om? Terus yasun koi itu jenis koi yah om?


ga tau juga... setau saya mereka itu grup spekulan emas.. :Biggrin1:

----------


## frostbitez

kalo om dony emang denger2 suka suka e-mas2   :Whistle:  korbannya emas jul sama emas wilcon

----------


## Gold

> Group batman group apa itu om? Terus yasun koi itu jenis koi yah om?


apakah yang di maksud itu grou badman pak?

----------


## Monggalana

> sankenya dari mana pak?


tubagus fish farm pak

----------


## Gold

> tubagus fish farm pak


tubagus fish farm itu dari kota mana pak?

----------


## ipaul888

[IMG][/IMG]

size: 35cm
sex: female

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Loh om ipaul888 akhirnya muncul juga.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Loh om ipaul888 akhirnya muncul juga.


iya om epoe udah lama ga kedengeran... eh om ipaul888 :Eyebrows:

----------


## Zone

> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> size: 35cm
> sex: female


Colour broo hajarr haha

----------


## Monggalana

ente pny jg son

----------


## Gold

> Colour broo hajarr haha


setuju pak

----------


## Zone

> ente pny jg son


Uda start pak jul.
Ente punya jg. Haha

----------


## Gold

> Uda start pak jul.
> Ente punya jg. Haha


pak jul itu siapa yah pak?

----------


## Tiny

Wah bubar bubar... Dihajar ikan emas farm sakainya om ipaul

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Om paul , mantap kokinya

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Direkap don om monggalana....

----------


## panoramix

> Salam hormat kepada mahaguru Wilconnnnnn


seyemmmmmm....



> Lawannya dewa keeping koi bro. Yasun koi. Kelas dewa keepingnya


gogo zone koi lah. belum ada lawann...  :Rockon:

----------


## epoe

Siap Om Doni,
Monitor aja mana yg growth, body atau warna berubah signifikan. Kagum aja liat suhu2 pelihara ikan gape banget ..... :Cry:

----------


## Monggalana

Iya donk om epoe.. Disini sih bykkan senior kelas paus.. Kec saya, untung ga mati tuh ikan sy..
Sy msh dlm mode asal idup.. Kl dony, asal ga aeromonas..

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Iya donk om epoe.. Disini sih bykkan senior kelas paus.. Kec saya, untung ga mati tuh ikan sy..
> Sy msh dlm mode asal idup.. Kl dony, asal ga aeromonas..


Bukannya aeromonas yus...tapi evolusi..jadi kura2 or sapu2

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Iya donk om epoe.. Disini sih bykkan senior kelas paus.. Kec saya, untung ga mati tuh ikan sy..
> Sy msh dlm mode asal idup.. Kl dony, asal ga aeromonas..


Om iyus.. Ikan koinya cepet gede ya..  Makannya pake koki ya

----------


## Gold

> Siap Om Doni,
> Monitor aja mana yg growth, body atau warna berubah signifikan. Kagum aja liat suhu2 pelihara ikan gape banget .....


setuju pak

----------


## Gold

> Om iyus.. Ikan koinya cepet gede ya..  Makannya pake koki ya


apakah bagus pak sikasih makanan koki?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Bukannya aeromonas yus...tapi evolusi..jadi kura2 or sapu2


Weits master karashi bersabda

----------


## Gold

> Weits master karashi bersabda


siapa yang master karashi pak?

----------


## Monggalana

> Bukannya aeromonas yus...tapi evolusi..jadi kura2 or sapu2


Nah yg itu jg bnr

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> seyemmmmmm....
> 
> gogo zone koi lah. belum ada lawann...


cone koi seyemmm yahhhhh :Cool2:

----------


## Gold

> cone koi seyemmm yahhhhh


cone koi itu apa pak?

----------


## oceania

> size 39cm


Ihhhh kok koinya item bangettt gituuu

----------


## Monggalana

jelek ya? hahaha

----------


## Gold

> Ihhhh kok koinya item bangettt gituuu


ada merahnya pak

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> jelek ya? hahaha


Kapan update lagi jul....bulan depan yah.?

----------


## oceania

> Kapan update lagi jul....bulan depan yah.?


ini koko gantengg yg di PRJ merah putih yaaa... Yg dapat piala  :Third:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> ini koko gantengg yg di PRJ merah putih yaaa... Yg dapat piala


Betul, masih single lagi...

----------


## panoramix

> ini koko gantengg yg di PRJ merah putih yaaa... Yg dapat piala


bukan, ini udah om, anaknya 5 wakakakakaka..... :Becky:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> bukan, ini udah om, anaknya 5 wakakakakaka.....


Jangan di buka om erick.. diluar rumah Bro wandrie masih single..

----------


## panoramix

> Jangan di buka om erick.. diluar rumah Bro wandrie masih single..


gw mah masih muda dan single jgn dipanggil om.  :Becky:

----------


## Rizal61

> *mikaelsebastian*





> ini koko gantengg yg di PRJ merah putih yaaa... Yg dapat piala


Koko Mikael... eneng dibagi ikan dong...  ::

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> gw mah masih muda dan single jgn dipanggil om.


hahaha... muda mudahan bro... :Lalala: 
Liat dong bocoran yang mau turun di ZNA???

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> ini koko gantengg yg di PRJ merah putih yaaa... Yg dapat piala


Bukan  :Doh: 

Ikan saya pas2 an semua.....

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Koko Mikael... eneng dibagi ikan dong...


Zal Lu yang ngomong jadi eneg.... :Wacko:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Betul, masih single lagi...


Hus....anak udah mau 2 ini ...kalo om tww di batam single :Becky:

----------


## demmy

Keepingan suhu manthap"...  :Thumb:

----------


## Monggalana

> Keepingan suhu manthap"...


pada rombak kolam om demmy.. demi harga diri... mng itu harga mati di KC ini.. wkakaka

----------


## Rizal61

> Hus....anak udah mau 2 ini ...kalo om tww di batam single


serius lu sudah mau punya anak 2? kemarin ngajak gw sesi photo "....." :mrgreen"

----------


## frostbitez

> Bukan 
> 
> Ikan saya pas2 an semua.....


paspaspas




> pada rombak kolam om demmy.. demi harga diri... mng itu harga mati di KC ini.. wkakaka


walah...ampun om monggalana yg paling ganteng di dunia...lain  :Dance:

----------


## panoramix

> hahaha... muda mudahan bro...
> Liat dong bocoran yang mau turun di ZNA???


malu ah bro, ikan2 biasa saja, cuma turut partisipasi hehehehe  :Tea:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> malu ah bro, ikan2 biasa saja, cuma turut partisipasi hehehehe


kata om panaromix musti neng inta yang minta baru dibagi simpenan2nya... :Tape:  kalo mau bukti nanti saya capture buktinya... :Photo:

----------


## panoramix

> kata om panaromix musti neng inta yang minta baru dibagi simpenan2nya... kalo mau bukti nanti saya capture buktinya...


 :Peace:  :Faint:  :Faint:  :Fencing: padahal gw kaga ngapa-ngapain  :Hail:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> padahal gw kaga ngapa-ngapain


Iya mbak inta.. saya saksi nya kok..  :Cheer2:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ternyata om mikael ama om panoramix genit genit ya..

----------


## frostbitez

yg paling genit nongol de

----------


## oceania

Wah wah kok jd rame niyyy...  pokoke salam kenal semuaaaanyaaa dehhhh...

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> yg paling genit nongol de


Paling buncit juga Han....

----------


## Gold

> Wah wah kok jd rame niyyy...  pokoke salam kenal semuaaaanyaaa dehhhh...


salam kenal pak

----------


## Gold

> Iya mbak inta.. saya saksi nya kok..


mbak inta siapa pak?

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Update 29 September 2013
Showa Takeda
Size : 38 cm

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Tiny

lho sejak kapan ikan om slamet berubah jadi ikan betok ?
diskualifikasi ini mah..

----------


## Slametkurniawan

ngeri ya  :Spy:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Update 29 September 2013
> Showa Takeda
> Size : 38 cm
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


 wah bengkok ikannya

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Mau ngerjain ya, spy foto lg ?

----------


## oceania

> wah bengkok ikannya


Punya om slamet emg bengkok om .... hihihihi

----------


## Monggalana

sampe saat ini blm ada lwn ya

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> sampe saat ini blm ada lwn ya


Jd kohaku spektakuler kc lu uda menyerah bro ?  ::

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Update 29 September 2013
> Showa Takeda
> Size : 38 cm
> 
> [IMG][IMG]http://i721.photobucket.com/albums/ww214/skurniaw/ShowaTak
> eda38cm-1.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]


Wuih...kura2 dari cibitung..suminya tambah drop..

----------


## frostbitez

> Punya om slamet emg bengkok om .... hihihihi


waduh kok bisa tau yah bengkok... :Nono: 




> Jd kohaku spektakuler kc lu uda menyerah bro ?


spectakuler blom mau dikasi liat biar kejutan yah yus

----------


## member88

Lapor 40cm, ex Wiwi Koi

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Foto sebelumnya ada tidak, Om Member88 ?

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Foto sebelumnya ada tidak, Om Member88 ?


kenapa om....mau menyerah yah? :Evil:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Member88 ini rupanya cukup mengerikan keeping skillnya. Tidak pernah banyak bicara tetapi banyak berbuat.  :Whistle:

----------


## Tiny

Waduh bahaya bener koko 88... Diem2 semua dieksekusi 

Salut sama perkembangan ikannya

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Om Member88 ini rupanya cukup mengerikan keeping skillnya. Tidak pernah banyak bicara tetapi banyak berbuat.


Setuju pak...nga kaya cibitung..wekekeke..

----------


## oceania

Untuk akyu boleh ndak ?

----------


## member88

semua pembicaraanya pada bercabang. serem kalo di reply with quote.

----------


## member88

Happy Birthday Om Tiny.
Mr eksekusi !!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Happy Birthday Om Tiny.
> Mr eksekusi !!


Kurang S pak 88

----------


## member88

> Kurang S pak 88


Dibetulin kalo ada kekurangan.

----------


## frostbitez

> semua pembicaraanya pada bercabang. serem kalo di reply with quote.


serem kenapa pak 88?  :Becky:

----------


## demmy

Wuih... ajib"..  :Hail:  ... bener" pertarungan harga diri nih.. seperti yg om jul bilang... 
Judulnya senang" tp keeping skillnya "all out battle"...  :Peep:

----------


## Gold

> Wuih... ajib"..  ... bener" pertarungan harga diri nih.. seperti yg om jul bilang... 
> Judulnya senang" tp keeping skillnya "all out battle"...


setuju pak

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Numpang update :

kohaku 44 cm

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Showa: 45 cm

----------


## tokasilm

> Numpang update :
> 
> kohaku 44 cm


ini ikanya makananya pake cat kayaknya serem... :Smokin:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Numpang update :
> 
> kohaku 44 cm


Serem bro... Kalau ada sumi... Jadi nice sanke apa Showa.....








> Showa: 45 cm


Imut bro... Sumi masih malu2x... Beni tebelin pake spidol...... :Bolt:

----------


## Gold

foto ikannya baik pak

----------


## demmy

> Numpang update :
> 
> kohaku 44 cm


Suhu mikael manthap sekali ikannya...  :Thumb:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Warna beni menunjukan kadar nitrat di kolam tsbt

----------


## demmy

> Warna beni menunjukan kadar nitrat di kolam tsbt


Om donny, newbie menta pencerahan lbh lanjut.. bgmana hub antara nitrat dan kualitas beni pd ikan.. ? 
Apakah nitrat yg tinggi menyebabkan kualitas beni ikut naik jg? Atau sebaliknya.? 
 :Help:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Om donny, newbie menta pencerahan lbh lanjut.. bgmana hub antara nitrat dan kualitas beni pd ikan.. ? 
> Apakah nitrat yg tinggi menyebabkan kualitas beni ikut naik jg? Atau sebaliknya.?


ikut nyimak....

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Om donny, newbie menta pencerahan lbh lanjut.. bgmana hub antara nitrat dan kualitas beni pd ikan.. ? 
> Apakah nitrat yg tinggi menyebabkan kualitas beni ikut naik jg? Atau sebaliknya.?


 Newbie juga pengen tau ni...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om donny, newbie menta pencerahan lbh lanjut.. bgmana hub antara nitrat dan kualitas beni pd ikan.. ? 
> Apakah nitrat yg tinggi menyebabkan kualitas beni ikut naik jg? Atau sebaliknya.?


Mnrt pengalaman saya dari belajsr dgn para suhu suhu termasuk best koi keeper2013 adalah sbb :

Nitrat yg tinggi akan menyebabkan kualitas beni menurun, walaupun terlihat tebal tapi tdk mengkilap.. di bbrp ikan malah akan cenderung menipis bahkan ada yg luntur..

Untuk mendapatkan kadar nitrat yg rendah di dlm kolam tidak ada jalan lain yaitu : 

A. Ganti air 10 % minimal
b. Jaga populasi dan porsi feeding

salah satu di atas dpt ditempuh, jika populasi padat , ganti air dgn sumber yg baik akan menjaga nitrat di kadar yg rendah...

jika kita tdk sempat ganti air , mska jagalah populasi dan porsi feeding..

ikan akan kusam skinnya jika nitrat di kolam terus menerus diambang yg tinggi... merupakan suatu perjuangan bagi koi keeper seperti kita menjaga nitrat tetep di level yg rendah agar skin ikan mengkilap, beni cerah dan dalam, shiroji putih dan sumi mengkilap... 

jika kita pergi ke berbagai dealer yg terkemuka , kebanyakan dr mrk mrngucurkan fresh water selama 24 jam , makanya kita sering melihat kualitas ikan2 di dealer adalah baik..

jika ada salah mengenai pemahaman ini , mohon koreksinya... biar kita sama2 belajar

salam 

dony

----------


## demmy

> Mnrt pengalaman saya dari belajsr dgn para suhu suhu termasuk best koi keeper2013 adalah sbb :
> 
> Nitrat yg tinggi akan menyebabkan kualitas beni menurun, walaupun terlihat tebal tapi tdk mengkilap.. di bbrp ikan malah akan cenderung menipis bahkan ada yg luntur..
> 
> Untuk mendapatkan kadar nitrat yg rendah di dlm kolam tidak ada jalan lain yaitu : 
> 
> A. Ganti air 10 % minimal
> b. Jaga populasi dan porsi feeding
> 
> ...


Thank you atas pencerahannya suhu donny..  :Hippie:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Thank you atas pencerahannya suhu donny..


Yg suhu k7ta bersama .. om tri wisnu dunkkkkk... uda kirim sesajen blm  ??

----------


## Gold

> Mnrt pengalaman saya dari belajsr dgn para suhu suhu termasuk best koi keeper2013 adalah sbb :
> 
> Nitrat yg tinggi akan menyebabkan kualitas beni menurun, walaupun terlihat tebal tapi tdk mengkilap.. di bbrp ikan malah akan cenderung menipis bahkan ada yg luntur..
> 
> Untuk mendapatkan kadar nitrat yg rendah di dlm kolam tidak ada jalan lain yaitu : 
> 
> A. Ganti air 10 % minimal
> b. Jaga populasi dan porsi feeding
> 
> ...


penjelasan yang baik pak, menambah ilmu saya pak

----------


## frostbitez

Mantap suhu dl
Selain ganti aer saya dengar salah satu cara ampuh mencerahkan dan menebalkan beni adalah ganti ikan... ::

----------


## demmy

> Yg suhu k7ta bersama .. om tri wisnu dunkkkkk... uda kirim sesajen blm  ??


Alamatnya ga diksh takut sy kirimin bencong suhu don...  :Rofl:  :Bolt:

----------


## Tiny

Suhu dony sudah bersabda, murid mencatat dan melaksanakan... Makasih pencerahannya pak

----------


## Tiny

Oh iya pak dony, ada cara lain untuk mengurangi nitrat dan phosphate selain ganti air ? Soalnya air pam mahal pak, air tanah lebih mahal lg dan ribet mengolahnya (di tempat saya super jelek). Saya pernah tanya sama best keeper 2013, dijawabnya bikin down "kalau takut ganti air ga usa main ikan, main ayam aja".  ::

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Mnrt pengalaman saya dari belajsr dgn para suhu suhu termasuk best koi keeper2013 adalah sbb :
> 
> Nitrat yg tinggi akan menyebabkan kualitas beni menurun, walaupun terlihat tebal tapi tdk mengkilap.. di bbrp ikan malah akan cenderung menipis bahkan ada yg luntur..
> 
> Untuk mendapatkan kadar nitrat yg rendah di dlm kolam tidak ada jalan lain yaitu : 
> 
> A. Ganti air 10 % minimal
> b. Jaga populasi dan porsi feeding
> 
> ...


terima kasih suhu... Murid semakin mengerti, pastesan Showa suhu shining banget..... :Hail: 




> Yg suhu k7ta bersama .. om tri wisnu dunkkkkk... uda kirim sesajen blm  ??


Kamis kata om boss demmy, suhu... 




> Alamatnya ga diksh takut sy kirimin bencong suhu don...


Emang kita cowok apa an,, masih suka kerang bulu.... :Becky:

----------


## demmy

Hahahahahahahaha....  :Rofl:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

wah makasi masukannya suhu dony. ..benar2patut dijuluki grand master suhu dony :Pray:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> wah makasi masukannya suhu dony. ..benar2patut dijuluki grand master suhu dony


setuju, tapi masih pelit bagi2x kerang ke murit ni...  :Becky:  :Drum:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> setuju, tapi masih pelit bagi2x kerang ke murit ni...


itu masalah upeti doank bro.... :Becky:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> wah makasi masukannya suhu dony. ..benar2patut dijuluki grand master suhu dony


Belajar yg bener ya.. Jgn bandel2...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> setuju, tapi masih pelit bagi2x kerang ke murit ni...


Kerang byk di daerah ancol om.. Import lokal tinggal pilih.. Gubenur disana adalah best keeper 2013.. Tinggal lewat jalan belakang lsg terkenal dia..

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Belajar yg bener ya.. Jgn bandel2...



Siap grand master suhu dony...

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Kerang byk di daerah ancol om.. Import lokal tinggal pilih.. Gubenur disana adalah best keeper 2013.. Tinggal lewat jalan belakang lsg terkenal dia..



Denger denger  presiden nya suhu dony yah? Suhu donyTerkenal dari blok a - z

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Kerang byk di daerah ancol om.. Import lokal tinggal pilih.. Gubenur disana adalah best keeper 2013.. Tinggal lewat jalan belakang lsg terkenal dia..


pin bb kerang nya Aja deh...




> Denger denger  presiden nya suhu dony yah? Suhu donyTerkenal dari blok a - z


Oh.. Ternyata eh ternyata....

----------


## Tiny

update ahh panas2in menjelang penjurian...

44 cm

----------


## frostbitez

ga bikin malu emang suhu saya...sunter mana?

----------


## Monggalana

> update ahh panas2in menjelang penjurian...
> 
> 44 cm



hasil gini sih.. sangat mengecewakan.. ya ga suhu don?

----------


## Tiny

> ga bikin malu emang suhu saya...sunter mana?


suhu sunter lagi taro ikan2 KC nya di ruang rekayasa genetik.
denger2 setelah strain sapu2 dan kura2, kali ini mau disilangin sama ikan duyung




> hasil gini sih.. sangat mengecewakan.. ya ga suhu don?


ampun om monggalana... memang sanke ini sih ga akan bisa lawan sanke om.. beda kelas 
sanke om monggalana kan sanke hariwake  :Target:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> hasil gini sih.. sangat mengecewakan.. ya ga suhu don?


Di bawah standard yah .... 
Masih Jauh banget sptnya.

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Yang lain Photo nya ikan upload dong, biar newbie bisa belajar ni...

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Di bawah standard yah .... 
> Masih Jauh banget sptnya.


Boroknya udah sembuh yah....

----------


## Tiny

> Di bawah standard yah .... 
> Masih Jauh banget sptnya.


Kalo dibandinginnya sama gc all japan sih memang masih jauh dibawah standardnya om hihihi

----------


## Tiny

> Boroknya udah sembuh yah....


Waduh jgn bawa2 borok om mikel, sensitif itu.. Ini dulu bukan borok, tapi mata melotot. Tlg jagan ketuker wahahhaha

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Di bawah standard yah .... 
> Masih Jauh banget sptnya.


Boroknya udah sembuh yah....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Kalo dibandinginnya sama gc all japan sih memang masih jauh dibawah standardnya om hihihi


Ama gc sukabumi jg jauh om

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Untung siripnya masih Lengkap.

----------


## mikaelsebastian

update 49cm

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Sekarang 33 cm


ini like mother and son ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> ini like mother and son ?



 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:     jangan kaget bro... minggu ini diupload hasil finishing

----------


## Dony Lesmana

KOHAKU OGATA 52 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

KOHAKU OGATA 48cm

----------


## Monggalana

msh ngarep mng om don?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> msh ngarep mng om don?


Punya lu mana bro ?  ::

----------


## demmy

:Hail:   :Hail:  sadis bener keepingan para suhu....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> sadis bener keepingan para suhu....


Maha guru demmy afgan pasti lbh sadis keepingnya

----------


## demmy

> Maha guru demmy afgan pasti lbh sadis keepingnya


Ikan sy gak gede" di thread sebelah..  ::

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> msh ngarep mng om don?


Liat dar meteran disebelahnya sih, om Don lagi ngarep2 48 cm.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Liat dar meteran disebelahnya sih, om Don lagi ngarep2 48 cm.


Om slamet tau jalan ke kuningan ? Jakarta eye centre disitu tuh..  ::

----------


## Monggalana

ginian sih msh mimpi kl mau mng.. 
jagoan dtgnya terlambat om don

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

muantap keepingan suhu....  :Yo:

----------


## abe

Pelajaran menarik.
Thanks. :Yo:

----------


## abe

Ditunggu updatenya

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ini yg Showa 53 cm....

Mana CIBITUNG ama KARAWACI ?? masih di 40 cm ya ??

----------


## frostbitez

jelek yg ini don body jg mirip2 si pensil bagusan kohaku lu

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Ini yg Showa 53 cm....
> 
> Mana CIBITUNG ama KARAWACI ?? masih di 40 cm ya ??



Ini ikan koi ?

----------


## Monggalana

> Ini ikan koi ?


sy 6 taon maen koi, mnrt pengalaman sy, ini mah bkn koi..

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Emang suhu2x hebat...  :Bowl: 
Ikan pun bisa dirubah-ubah... Hahahaha

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> update 49cm


Kohaku 3 step ini mengundurkan diri karna sudah pindah kepemilikan...thanks before...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

FINAL UPDATED  55 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana



----------


## Ady

hmmm.....kayanya bakal ngeborong piala nehhh om DL

----------


## owi

Ngeri ikan over 50 cmnya om donny keluar semua

----------


## arungtasik

*Don, kasi makan apa nih ikan? Tenderloin?*




> FINAL UPDATED  55 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> *Don, kasi makan apa nih ikan? Tenderloin?*


Makannya gado2 om , cabe 3.. Hahaha

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Shirojinya serem... emang terbukti Best Keeper 2013

----------


## Slametkurniawan

BKK 2014, om Tri. ( Best Koi Keeper 2014 )
Tahun 2013, BKK 2013 ( Best Koi Killer 2013 )






> Shirojinya serem... emang terbukti Best Keeper 2013

----------


## Monggalana

Wah.. Ampoen kk.. Mmg ga salah best koi killer

----------


## frostbitez

superb kohakunya don... :First:

----------


## fajarhto

Kok bisa shirojinya seputih kaus kaki baru ya om ?

----------


## owi

> Kok bisa shirojinya seputih kaus kaki baru ya om ?


kayanya om donny pake chiller

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> BKK 2014, om Tri. ( Best Koi Keeper 2014 )
> Tahun 2013, BKK 2013 ( Best Koi Killer 2013 )





> Wah.. Ampoen kk.. Mmg ga salah best koi killer


Istilah apalagi tu..  ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Shirojinya serem... emang terbukti Best Keeper 2013


belum om.. belum bisa mengalahkan cibitung dengan skor 10-0




> BKK 2014, om Tri. ( Best Koi Keeper 2014 )
> Tahun 2013, BKK 2013 ( Best Koi Killer 2013 )


BKK is yours om...  :: 




> Wah.. Ampoen kk.. Mmg ga salah best koi killer


Mane punya lu ???




> superb kohakunya don...


Om han punya juga bagus , walau kontet ya ..  :Hungry: 




> Kok bisa shirojinya seputih kaus kaki baru ya om ?


dikasih makan potato om..




> kayanya om donny pake chiller


baru pake 2 mingguan om hehehehe

----------


## Monggalana

> Istilah apalagi tu..


Istilah utk pembunuh koi berdarah dingin terhebat dan terbyk om

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Istilah utk pembunuh koi berdarah dingin terhebat dan terbyk om


Wkkkkkkkkk, sebanding dengan ilmu nya menakluk kan hati wanita dong....  :Rain:

----------


## frostbitez

> belum om.. belum bisa mengalahkan cibitung dengan skor 10-0
> 
> 
> 
> BKK is yours om... 
> 
> 
> 
> Mane punya lu ???
> ...


10 - 0? pasti excelnya rusak  :Bowl: 

ternyata ngefur 1 th berat ngejarnya  :Boxing: 




> Wkkkkkkkkk, sebanding dengan ilmu nya menakluk kan hati wanita dong....


ud denger jg toh kisahnya  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## owi

> 10 - 0? pasti excelnya rusak 
> 
> ternyata ngefur 1 th berat ngejarnya 
> 
> 
> 
> ud denger jg toh kisahnya


Wah ada korelasi best keeper sama heart breaker ya?

----------


## frostbitez

update jg kc senang2...biar di bantai gpp yg penting udah usaha  :Peep: 

tosai kohaku +-8bln 40cm






resolusi dinaekin biar jelas

----------


## Ady

Wahh congratz om frost..dpt nomer kohaku hya

----------


## owi

> update jg kc senang2...biar di bantai gpp yg penting udah usaha 
> 
> tosai kohaku +-8bln 40cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> resolusi dinaekin biar jelas


mantep om umur 8 bulan body jadi banget

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Wahh congratz om frost..dpt nomer kohaku hya


salah nama tuh om di show.. mestinya jadi punya org keren di sunter   :Mad2:  :Mad2:  :Mad2:  :Mad2:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Keren om Han.. Kohaku nya mantap... keren.. ngalahin kohaku yang lebih gede dan buncit,,, kohaku siapa y...  :Becky: 

Tapi Showa nya Juara 1.. 

Btw, selamat buat Om Han dan Om Dony.. KC nya sukses

----------


## owi

> Keren om Han.. Kohaku nya mantap... keren.. ngalahin kohaku yang lebih gede dan buncit,,, kohaku siapa y... 
> 
> Tapi Showa nya Juara 1.. 
> 
> Btw, selamat buat Om Han dan Om Dony.. KC nya sukses


Wah salut buat kohaku yang bisa ngalahin size diatasnya

----------


## majin91

Muantap bener dah klo Om Han keeping [email protected] TWW..kita uda ktmuan yak...wkwkwkw

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Berawal dari senang2 temen2 hobbyist yg sering ketemu.. akhirnya muncullah KC senang senang.. 

Tapi bukan berarti kita mengadakan KC senang2 tidak serius atau bercanda, walaupun banyak juga yg berguguran di tengah tengah lomba..  Tapi semangat kita tetap menggelora sampai akhir..

Tibalah saatnya JUDGEMENT DAY , dijuri oleh 3 JURI JEPANG yaitu :

1. HIROKI UENO
2. NAOTO KOBAYASHI
3. SUGURU WADA

kami tidak menyangka akan menjadi banyak perhatian bagi para penghobby yg hadir di 8th KOI-S Festival saat itu..

Kami mengakui banyak belajar bagaimana mereka menilai KEEPING CONTEST dengan OVERAL BEAUTY dan GROWTH 

Kriteria yg kami minta mereka menjuri adalah sbb :

a. GROWTH 
b. OVERALL BEAUTY ( luster , skin , finishing dsbnya seimbang dengan growth )
c. BODY

Kami minta juri menjuri secara individu dengan memberi peringkat dari 1 sampai ke 8 yang nantinya akan kami jumlag yaitu jumlah skor dari ke 3 juri yg paling kecil itulah pemenangnya..

Inilah 8 nominansi  KC SENANG2

IKAN 1 

start 25 cm


Ending 53 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

IKAN 2 

START 20cm 



ENDING 57 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

IKAN 3 

Start 23 cm 



ENDING 46 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ikan 4 

Start 20 cm 



ENDING 44 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ikan 5

Start 23 cm


ENDING 44 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

IKAN 6

Start 27 cm



Ending 58 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ikan 7

Start 22 cm 



ENDING 55 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ikan 8

Start 17 cm 



ENDING 40 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Bagaimana hasil penjuriannya ???

Kita tunggu besok postingan nya lengkap dengan foto2 nya... :Target:

----------


## bodil

Muantaaaaaappp....Smua ikan2nya...!!!!  :Cheer2:  :Flame:  :Clap2:  :Flame:  :Cheer2: 

hadewwwwh keeping skill tingkat dewa...  :Hail:  :Hail: 
Berubah smua ikannya... :Flame:  :Target:  :Flame: 

juri import dr jepang...  :Music: 

Ditunggu hasil penjurian dan foto2nya om Don...
suangaaaaattt berarti buat pembelajarannya... :Rockon: 

salam
 :Yo:   :Yo:

----------


## owi

> Ikan 8
> 
> Start 17 cm 
> 
> 
> 
> ENDING 40 cm


favorit ane om

----------


## owi

om dony dibuatin lagi ya programnya mumpung punya ikan dibawah 20 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

SUASANA PENJURIAN

----------


## Dony Lesmana

HASILNYA



Ikan No
Juri 1
Juri 2
Juri 3
Jumlah
Peringkat








Ikan 1
6
4
8
18
6

Ikan 2
2
3
2
7
2

Ikan 3
7
7
6
20
7

Ikan 4
4
6
5
15
5

ikan 5
8
8
7
23
8

ikan 6
5
5
2
12
4

ikan 7
1
1
1
3
1

ikan 8
3
2
4
9
3

----------


## Dony Lesmana

URUTAN PEMENANG DARI JUARA 1 ke 8 

adalah sbb :

JUARA 1



JUARA 2



JUARA 3



JUARA 4



JUARA 5



JUARA 6



JUARA 7



JUARA 8

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Akan tetapi _selain di nilai dari sisi KEEPING CONTEST_ , kami meminta _JURI MENILAI SECARA TEAM UNTUK KATEGORI LAYAK SHOW PADA SAAT INI

dan ternyata JURI DAPAT MENILAI SECARA BERBEDA  jika ini bukan keeping contest atau dengan kata lain LAYAK SHOW pada saat ini ..

Berikut hasilnya

JUARA 1

_

_JUARA 2

_


_JUARA 3

_
_


_

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Kami sangat senang berbagi pengalaman kami pada saat KC SENANG SENANG ini , bukan berarti kami lebih baik ataupun kelompok ekslusif , karena pada waktu kami mengadakan ini kamipun mengalami berbagai hambatan dan kendala..

Setelah belajar dari pengalaman KC SENANG SENANG yg pertama maka kami sepakat akan meluncurkan KC SENANG SENANG yg kedua yg melibatkan seluruh member forum kois..

Untuk lebih lanjutnya aturan main sedang kami godok lebih lanjut dan malam ini akan di LAUNCH KC SENANG SENANG KEDUA

Mewakili Slamet Kurniawan , Indra ( Tiny ) , Hanjaya ( Frostbites ), Julius ( Monggalana ), Wilson ( Zone ) , Paul ( ipaul88 ::  dan saya Dony Lesmana mengucapkan Terima kasih atas dukungan dan perhatian seluruh teman2 di forum ini terutama perhatian atas thread ini..

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Selamat om Dony, sebagai Pemenang, EO keping senang-senang dan dan salah satu Founder dari Keeping senang-senang 

Mari Kita mulai KC senang-senagn Jilid 2... Penilaian di Kois Fest 9 Tahun depan...  :Violin:

----------


## Ady

Congratz utk smua pemenang...ditunggu next event nya...

----------


## owi

selamat untuk para pemenang

----------


## frostbitez

> Wahh congratz om frost..dpt nomer kohaku hya


cuma hadiah hiburan aja om ady...persiapannya bener2 minim karantina 2 hari di kolam gagal total sampe ganti aer lebih dr 4x di kantong hahaha
kontes pertama saya ini




> mantep om umur 8 bulan body jadi banget


kebetulan ikannya nurut disuruh fitness om hehehe




> salah nama tuh om di show.. mestinya jadi punya org keren di sunter


ampun om dony




> Keren om Han.. Kohaku nya mantap... keren.. ngalahin kohaku yang lebih gede dan buncit,,, kohaku siapa y... 
> 
> Tapi Showa nya Juara 1.. 
> 
> Btw, selamat buat Om Han dan Om Dony.. KC nya sukses


thx om tri...udah ada saingannya yg jauh lebih keren 3 step jg...nanti di aplot ya perkembangannya bisik2 kalo mau diturunin biar ikan saya ada kesempatan menang hahaha




> Wah salut buat kohaku yang bisa ngalahin size diatasnya


wah jangan main2 kohakunya itu dikeep di kolam 40cm om 




> Muantap bener dah klo Om Han keeping [email protected] TWW..kita uda ktmuan yak...wkwkwkw


tx om




> Selamat om Dony, sebagai Pemenang, EO keping senang-senang dan dan salah satu Founder dari Keeping senang-senang 
> 
> Mari Kita mulai KC senang-senagn Jilid 2... Penilaian di Kois Fest 9 Tahun depan...


ikut yg ke 2 yah biar rame

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> thx om tri...udah ada saingannya yg jauh lebih keren 3 step jg...nanti di aplot ya perkembangannya bisik2 kalo mau diturunin biar ikan saya ada kesempatan menang hahaha
> 
> 
> ikut yg ke 2 yah biar rame


Hampir mirip y.. hehehe, bagus di ketemukan lg om biar rame..saya aja pangling liat ikan om Han dan Kohaku saya.. 

Siap ni.. kalau boleh ikutan 

Izin dulu ke om Dony gak ni..  :Peace:

----------


## frostbitez

ikut dong om...tar om dony kita bully rame2 (revenge mode : on)

g sih ud pasrah pas liat musuh2nya cakep2 pada...cm kaget bener pas liat 3 step itu bodynya ruarrr biasa, skin jg lebih bgs, mana kohaku g drop lagi jadi kuning gitu hahaha

----------


## owi

_
JUARA 1

_

om TWW mau tanya untuk ikan dengan body seperti ini apakah prospek untuk growth ikan dimasa depan bagaimana ya?

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Harus nya bisa om, Body structure nya mundukung.. apalagi di tangan om Han

----------


## owi

ok om tww, berarti kalo di koi kita liat di body structure apakah mendukung atau tidak ya.....

----------

